
Ask HN: Need to generate 3D models of simple shapes for training - ipunchghosts
I need to generate thousands of instantiations of simple 3D model shapes like a cone or cylinder.  What can I use to automate this?
======
alvern
[1] Openscad would be the first thing that comes to mind for this. Some random
parameters or an evolutionary algorithm could produce some viable results.

1 [http://www.openscad.org/](http://www.openscad.org/)

------
angersock
Math?

Like, you gotta give some more deets than that, language and so forth.

~~~
ipunchghosts
Sorry. I need to generated images of 3d models but need to control the look
parameters.
[http://exchangedownloads.smarttech.com/public/content/38/382...](http://exchangedownloads.smarttech.com/public/content/38/382a170c-78a0-4839-9c34-be90bc903c4d/previews/medium/0001.png)

~~~
angersock
Processing has some basic stuff:
[https://processing.org/reference/](https://processing.org/reference/) .

You might also want to look into POVRay
([http://www.povray.org/](http://www.povray.org/)). It can be automated pretty
easily.

I'm guessing you are autogenerating something to train a camera on?

~~~
ipunchghosts
Yes.

